# Best process for processors!



## Absolutsecurity (Jan 21, 2008)

I just did a little winter cleaning in the back drity shack and was looking for something else and ran into a bunch of computer processors and chips 5+ pounds maybe closer to 10.
In the past I used AR and broke the processors into pieces and then poured AR over them - let them react and poured off and rinsed them, urea nuetralized the nitric and dropped with SMB. 
Is this still the way I should do them? Just figured I would ask since the forum has been such an assest with my other projects (DAM GOLD BALLS)  :roll: !

Glynn


----------



## Noxx (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello,
well personally, it's my favourite method for processing CPUs. You could also use acid-peroxide or HCl-clorox but I never tried...


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Jan 21, 2008)

I guess thats how I will go! 

I also found some cracked and reacted processors, I tripped out when I washed them with clear water and found large gold foil floating in the water - I think that was a 5 pound batch I tried doing 4 or 5 years ago! LOL! I had the biggest brown/red cloud and a big foam worm coming out of the 5 gallon bucket! LOL!! That was the third or fourth time doing an AR reaction! I laugh my ass off thinking back to how scared I was when that thing kicked off - lucky the police and fire didnt show up, maybe because I was doing it in a commercial/industrial location or dumb luck!

Anyone have any idea how much gold is in the ceramic part of processors? All those pins have super fine gold wire leading to the chip in the center right?

G


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 29, 2008)

hi... 
im using a secret method which i discovered while experimenting on how to extract the gold wires inside integrated circuits.. by this method, i could get at least 90-95% of all the wire content in an integrated circuit... 
but now im still doing some experiments on how to extract them 100%.
my process is absolutely costless and you wont spend even a single centavo. tools and materials to be needed can be found in any ordinary home. you dont have to buy anything... all you need is your stash of integrated circuits especially quad flat packs and ball grid arrays...

good day... 

anybody who wants to know the process, please do email me at [email protected]


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 29, 2008)

Well looky here > Post # 3 . One more and you win a free ride.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 29, 2008)

GoldWire, the goal of this forum is to share (freely) knowledge...

If you wish to sell any of it, go to eBay.


----------



## Shaul (Jan 31, 2008)

I think his email address " I'm a Dork " just about says it all.

Shaul


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 4, 2008)

I was getting interested in this thread until mr. "secret method" butted in. Where are all the posts dealing with CPUs in AR? I've been trying to do it with AP but I haven't gotten good results.


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Mar 5, 2008)

It was good untill mister I've got a secret came along huh. 

I had a bunch of pins that I was talking about in another post and I had a bunch of previously broken processors that I threw in the bucket - just the other day I poured of the HCL and saw a bunch of large foil that came from the tops of the broken chips - I was pretty happy seeing that!

I'm going to do a bunch of processors after I finsh with my balls that I still have a bunch to finish.

I used to do the poormans AR and just pour the quart of AR over the broken processors and do it like you would any other AR reaction with Karat batch reactions.

What part are you having problems with Skyline?

Glynn


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 5, 2008)

I smashed up a few pounds of 386 and Pentium pros, soaked them in AP for a few weeks. Poured off the liquid and added fresh AP. Soaked them for another couple weeks and filterd. Now I have a nasty mess of pins, ceramic, foils and mud. There is still a fair amount of gold remaining on that didn't strip. I have it soaking again in straight HCl to draw out some base metals. I'm not sure where to go from here. This is my third batch of cpus. The previous 2 were duds.

I'm getting frustrated with it and I'll probably switch to AR. People say you can process cpus in AP but I've never heard of any results or methods. I've been avoiding AR, I'm not crazy about the fumes, but it looks like the best way to go at this point.


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Mar 5, 2008)

SKyline - 

Nothing in the AP - it just stripped?

I never worked with AP yet - I just use AR - poormans and tech grade. I have had nothing but luck with it - I stay upwind and just use common sense and common safety practices!

Maybe after you have soaked up all your base metals - you could mix up a small AR batch and bring your AU into solution and leave all the ceramics and trash behind - just pour off the AR - rinse the ceramics left 3 times with distilled - add it all together (less the ceramics) - neutralize with urea or boil down to kill the nitric acid and percipitate with SMB - you should have a nice light brown percipitate of clean gold powder!!!!!   

I have a rock tumbler full of gold dust and silicon carbide I have to do the same thing with :shock: - I figured I would hit it with HCL or nitric to take other than AU into solution and then with AR to remove the AU from the silocon carbide and then I would have gold in AR and clean silicone carbide that I can use again and then just percipitate my gold out.

Glynn


----------



## cytek (Mar 5, 2008)

Question Glen: I have just done a batch of CPU's in AP, it dissolved the pins and there is some gold leaf. But there is also some gold still on the CPU's. In my AR mix can i add the Acid peroxide that i still have and mix it with the Nitric? I havent tested with stanous yet but do believe there is gold in the AP mix. 

cytek


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2008)

Just thought you guys would get a kick out of this.I sent an email to Mr. "I got a secret" and it was returned undeliverable.


----------

